# abu dhabi boundaries?



## chris89 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi there,

With my new job I'm being offered 9,280dirhams a month accommodation as long as I take accommodation in Abu Dhabi, however I was wondering what the boundary of Abu Dhabi is because the school I will be working in is in Madinat Zayed Western Region? If I got a flat in Madinat Zayed is that still technically part of Abu Dhabi? 
Any help would be appreciated,
Chris


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

chris89 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> With my new job I'm being offered 9,280dirhams a month accommodation as long as I take accommodation in Abu Dhabi, however I was wondering what the boundary of Abu Dhabi is because the school I will be working in is in Madinat Zayed Western Region? If I got a flat in Madinat Zayed is that still technically part of Abu Dhabi?
> Any help would be appreciated,
> Chris


Yes madinat zayed and whole western region (aka Al Gharbia) are part of Abu dhabi emirate


----------



## chris89 (Jan 14, 2015)

Aw that's perfect, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No bother, the boundary thing is part of a newish rule last year that says government entities will only pay accom allowances to employees residing within the Emirate - too much of salaries earned in AD was being spent by commuters renting and living in Dubai..


----------

